

Ask HN: How to build user experience for mobile applications - haidrali

I am developer more specifically a back end coder but when it comes to developing front-end for user i am not very well in it. I have develop a android app in my spare time which let user<p>1- Location based search on Google map<p>2- subscribe for live tweets on a particular location ( also send     tweets analytic i.e. no of tweets, top tweeter )<p>3- Sign in&#x2F; Sign out&#x2F;settings and other about us tabs<p>I have completed the functionality but looks very simple because of front end. Is there any guide or tips available about How to create user experience in your app which keeps user interest in it. when i use apps develop by GOOGLE, APPLE and big giants they looks completely different, every layout, button and everything used make perfect sense<p>ANY TIP HOW TO MAKE APP MORE USER FRIENDLY 
Thanks
======
Ronsenshi
If it's a matter of tip, then I'd say you should check Google Material Design
[1] and Apple iOS Human Interface Guidelines [2].

User Experience is a complex thing and people spend years studying what it
takes to create good design and experience. Well, unless you have natural
talent that allows you to feel it.

Anyway, check those two links above. They will tell you main guidelines which
would help you to create simple, but at least not ugly app.Besides that you
might want to check websites like Dribbble.com or Behance.com for inspiration.

[1] [http://www.google.ru/design/spec/material-
design/introductio...](http://www.google.ru/design/spec/material-
design/introduction.html#) [2]
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/UserEx...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/MobileHIG/)

